# Alfalfa pellets??



## RustyDHart (Jan 28, 2013)

I would like to know from those who feed Alfalfa pellets the correct amount to feed sheep (per head)....can I supplement half their hay ration with the pellets and could I even use ONLY the pellets for their daily feeding?   Thanks,   Rusty


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 6, 2013)

:/.....ummmm.....I guess no one uses Alfalfa pellets......(????)      Anyone????:/:/   Any advice would help......


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 6, 2013)

Feed bag should give amount to feed instructions, I checked into using them once, What I learned kept me from using them, When the pellets are made and put the the process it looses so much of the protien value during the process that you would end up feeding double the amount of feed by LBS, verses using alfalfa hay, so lb to lb hay was cheaper and protien level higher. Hope this helps..........


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks......I'll continue with my hay....good advice!    I tried some alfalfa cubes and they snubbed their noses at them.....    We should be having lambs in another couple of weeks.  Thanks again Shelly


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 6, 2013)

Lambs, we love lambs good luck with lambing and it is a must to post pictures of babies as they arrive........


----------



## currycomb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

we use the pellets for goats and mini horses, because hay was impossible to find. use the guidelines on the bags


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 6, 2013)

I use them for goats, but just as a supplement mixed into grain, when trying to reduce the actual grain, but still allow enough food to keep my girls busy while I milk.


----------



## secuono (Feb 6, 2013)

I feed sheep pellets and/or grains when mine are near due. They ignore the hay cubes, horses love them, rabbits started eating them, but the sheep think they are rocks and walk away.


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone....great advice.      And I will post some photos of the Scottish Blackface lambs when they arrive....expecting around 30 or so to be born.    Think Spring!!!!


----------



## eweinHiscare (Feb 17, 2013)

My goats and sheep all get a couple cups of Standlee Timothy/Alfalfa pellets (not cubes which they might choke on) 
mixed with their grain or "all stock" pellets.

They waste so much of the natural alfalfa hay...but they eat every pellet so I'm thinking the pellets get more nutrition into their bodies.

Well, that's what I hope anyway!


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 18, 2013)

eweinHiscare said:
			
		

> My goats and sheep all get a couple cups of Standlee Timothy/Alfalfa pellets (not cubes which they might choke on)
> mixed with their grain or "all stock" pellets.
> 
> They waste so much of the natural alfalfa hay...but they eat every pellet so I'm thinking the pellets get more nutrition into their bodies.
> ...


Thanks,   Maybe I'll buy a bag and try it out....if they don't like it...I'll mix it in with my Bantam feed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     Ewe and ram lamb from last Spring....


----------



## miggs (Apr 28, 2013)

Is it better to feed them alfalfa hay or pellets?:/


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 28, 2013)

If you are feeding them grass hay, you can offer them alfalfa pellets. You do not want to feed JUST pellets. Ruminants need roughage (hay/grass) at least 4 inches long to keep their rumen working for the 'scratch factor.' So feed alfalfa hay if you don't feed any other type of hay or add alfalfa pellets if they're already getting grass hay.


----------

